# Check Value



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone replace their Check Valve? Mine had a blown "O" ring (broke in half) so I think I can just replace the Check Valve, but I can't seem to find one for the Outbacks.

Anyone have a pointer?


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi
I may be missing something, but hope this helps.
I assume that you are talking about the potable water hook-up.
If your only problem is an "O" ring you can pick one up at almost any hardware store, for probably just a few cents.
If you need the complete check valve you may be able to get that at a hardware/plumbing supply store or even your local RV dealer. I would doubt that there is anything unique about an Outbacks check valve, most RVs will be equipped similarly, just check for the appropriate connections.

Greg


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Last year when I winterized my OB I had a blow out and had to replace my valve. There is someone here on this forum that had posted that they were able to fix the valve by taking it apart and repairing it but I am not sure who it was. However, I could not figure out a way to do that, neither could my dealer, and I had to replace the entire potable fill/city water assembly. A very easy fix but the new part was expensive. I am very careful now when I winterize.

Good Luck


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

remember that a temp fix is just to screw a male hose plug into the city water fill and you'll be good to go.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine was bad from new, and they had to replace the whole thing.......tank fill and city water fill. Twice.









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

I just did mine this Spring, so I am kind of up on this. You should be able to just replace the O-ring. Repairing the valve is about a two minute job, although getting to it is a little more work. I had to remove the entire panel that the valve is in, and reinstall it. Having done it though, I think that two people (one inside / one outside) could do the job without removing anything. I would be glad to give you a hand, if you need some help.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Doug,

Can you explain in a little more detail how you did that? I am curious because I had to replace the whole panel because neither myself or my dealer could figure out how to just replace the O-ring.

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> Doug,
> 
> Can you explain in a little more detail how you did that? I am curious because I had to replace the whole panel because neither myself or my dealer could figure out how to just replace the O-ring.
> 
> Thanks


Same deal here...once that puppy became unseated, I replaced the entire panel.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out how to explain this without pictures, and can't do so clearly, so I will post a couple of pictures that were sent to me when I get home.

In a nut shell, there is a golf tee looking piston inside the body of the check valve. The o-ring goes around the fat end, and the spike end has a small retainer and spring. By removing the screen from the inlet on the outside of the trailer, and the water hose from the valve on the inside, you can push the piston out of the body (along with the o-ring, retainer and spring). Then, you simply reinstall the o-ring onto the piston, stick it - along with the spring - back into the valve body, and secure it with the retainer from the other side (that's what requires two people... one inside, one outside).

If you are doing the job by yourself, you will need to remove the whole panel in order to reassemble the valve, but then it can be remounted and sealed back up. no need to replace the whole thing! Sounds kind of hard, but after you have done it once, there is nothing too it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks,

If you can post the pics that we be great, but I think I have the picture. It has been well over a year ago when it happened to me and I thought I tired that but I am not sure.

Doug


----------

